# K2 Proflex Beast purchase???????



## jjtackleberry (Nov 3, 2004)

I have the chance to purchase a 1998 Proflex Beast that is basically brand new. 
Do you think this would be a good purchase?

Thank you for your time


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*is this it?*










the bike, parts, forks, shock, etc etc are all outdated. Unlikely you can get parts (I'm guessing here) No disc brakes (a *must* on a DH/FR bike).

You can do a whole lot better out there, but 1st define your needs, then choose the ride. don't buy _any_ bike because it's a deal, if it doesn't work or fit your needs.

Jim


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

depends on what youre gonna do. i dont know much about that bike but you may not be able to find parts for it. I'd say, stay away unless youre just gonna pay $50 and ride it around the block pulling your toddler in a trailer.

if youre gonna get into MTBs, get a brand new, entry level bike ($500) that shares the same frame as the high end offerings so that, hopefully, when you stick with it and want to upgrade your parts, you already have a sweet frame. but if you get a cheap bike that also uses a cheap frame, well then you'll always have a cheap bike and if you stay in mountain bikes and want to upgrade, you'll have to buy a whole new bike.
but, whatever you do, just get a bike and ride !

joel


----------



## Primus (Oct 4, 2004)

I say get it! I mean come on - how could one resist the ever-enticing allure of that yummy yellow with luscious leopard-spot paintjob? How could one resist telling their friends at the quilting club that they ride a *beast*! Lol!  Actually, I'm with the other people who have posted. Only get it if: 1) You pay less than $50; 2) You only intend to use it indoors as a stationary trainer. The beast was a piece of crap in 1980, and, miraculously, it's a piece of crap now. Heed the advice of your fellow forum friends and hold on to your cash.


----------



## madmax (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd skip it unless you get it cheap, even then you should save your $$$ and get something else, but thats me.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Move along...*

don't bother wasting any money on this. The biggest reason being you cannot replace the shock with anything other than the crappy Noleen, read proprietary equipement. Save your money, K2's are crap.


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

K2s are only crap if they come with crapy parts, ya that bike is a peice of **** but my brass moneky is pretty nice


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

ilikepinkbikes said:


> K2s are only crap if they come with crapy parts, ya that bike is a peice of **** but my brass moneky is pretty nice


 Ok let me re-phrase that...*K2 Full Suspension Bikes are Crap!*

Yeah that's better.


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

hahaha ok ya cause my hardtail is sweet. Not the best bike in the world but i still love it. Best thing i could afford


----------



## Killer B (Aug 5, 2003)

*K2 Beast*

Hi,

I own a K2 Beast ('97 model) which had a list price of $1800. They were miles ahead of the competition in their day, period. The '98 Beast has V- brakes vs. the hydraulic Magura's mine has. This is definitely a step backwards.... ANY bike pre 2000 won't have the ISO disc brake forks nor swingarm to fit todays hydraulic brake systems.... That was my reason to buy a new 2004 bike this past year. I have rode the heck out of my '97 Beast and enjoyed it greatly. It's all about how much you intend to ride it & how much you intend to spend. I have over $2000 in my newest bike, but I do ride it everyother day, year-round.... It's a cheap hobby for me, considering how much time I spend riding it. Go for it if it's below $400, otherwise go for something 2004 during the year-end-clearance sales alot of places are offering right now...

Thanks for reading my honest reply to your post.


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

The bike is outdated, but it is worth WAY more than $50. I agree with the poster above. If you can get it for under $400, it'll probably be much better than any new bike you can get for that kind of money. So I guess it depends on what your budget is.

By the way...on CraigsList about a month ago, I saw a like new K2 Animal for sale. Somebody was saying "if you're into extreme downhilling, this is your bike" or something like that. They said it was $6000 new, and they'd sell it for "only $3500".

Yup...still kicking myself for not jumping on that deal


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Killer B said:


> Hi,
> 
> I own a K2 Beast ('97 model) which had a list price of $1800. They were miles ahead of the competition in their day, period. The '98 Beast has V- brakes vs. the hydraulic Magura's mine has. This is definitely a step backwards.... ANY bike pre 2000 won't have the ISO disc brake forks nor swingarm to fit todays hydraulic brake systems.... That was my reason to buy a new 2004 bike this past year. I have rode the heck out of my '97 Beast and enjoyed it greatly. It's all about how much you intend to ride it & how much you intend to spend. I have over $2000 in my newest bike, but I do ride it everyother day, year-round.... It's a cheap hobby for me, considering how much time I spend riding it. Go for it if it's below $400, otherwise go for something 2004 during the year-end-clearance sales alot of places are offering right now...
> 
> Thanks for reading my honest reply to your post.


 First let me be the first to congradulate you on using the most annoying font and font size I've ever come across.

Second, the pre 2000 Evo frame had holes drilled on the swingarm so you could add on a disc mount tab which you could order direct from K2. My 99 Flying Monkey had discs on it.

However, whether K2's could have discs or not does not change the fact that the bike is outdated and should be left to collectors and not anyone interested in riding.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Killer B said:


> Thanks for reading my honest reply to your post.


 And thank you for being completly deranged


----------



## Killer B (Aug 5, 2003)

*add-on adaptor tabs for rear swingarm assy. on Pre '02 K2's*

Yeah, you can add $50 /each for those tabs, bringing the cost of the bike up another $100. Duh... 

Thanks for the congrats BTW.

The K2 Animal series were only $100 more MSRP than the Beast's which sold for $1800. That Seller was trying to rip everyone off. I own a Beast remember, I know a little bit about them & their history.....


----------



## oly (Jul 13, 2004)

If the shock goes TU, then your SOL. theres nothing you can replace it with and K2 no longer services Nollen shocks. Noleen is still around in the moto world, and i think clark still does some sort of service on some noleen shocks. Search the web, but dont go to www-noleen-com (unless you like uncloseable porn popups)


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Killer B said:


> I'm a [email protected] who hasn't learned the subtlety of posting ethics.


 $50.00 for the adapter?? Where do you live Alaska? I got mine for about $20.00 from REI.

But anyhow, like I said the bike is a POS. Even if it were free and came with the adapter, I wouldn't ride it. I made that mistake already. I've had 2 different K2/ProFlex bikes, both of which are crap by todays standards.


----------



## Killer B (Aug 5, 2003)

red5 said:


> I'm a [email protected] who thinks he knows it all, but in reality I'm actually pretty ignorant, and ride a bicycle that's so heavy I can't even pedal it up a little hill....


 Opinions are like a butt, everyone's got one. The sad part for you is that your's stinks. Maybe you'll grow up a little some day.... Just remember what goes around comes around & when you bash someone for their post, well you pretty much open the door for your own bashing....


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

*no bashing*



Killer B said:


> Opinions are like a butt, everyone's got one. The sad part for you is that your's stinks. Maybe you'll grow up a little some day.... Just remember what goes around comes around & when you bash someone for their post, well you pretty much open the door for your own bashing....


 just honesty. K2 bikes are crap. Sorry if honesty bothers you, but I prefer too tell the truth and the truth in this matter is the bike is worth nothing.


----------



## Killer B (Aug 5, 2003)

red5 said:


> just honesty. K2 bikes are crap. Sorry if honesty bothers you, but I prefer too tell the truth and the truth in this matter is the bike is worth nothing.


*************************************************************************************************

Like I said, that's your opinion. Thousand's of K2 owners (like myself) will disagree. I have a 1997 ProFlex Beast ( pre-K2 ) and also a 1999 K2 Flyin' Monkey. Both have Magura hydraulic brakes from the factory (unheard of in their day except few a few elite bikes) and are still great bikes for their age. They costed more back then than your BigHit does today. Not everyone is a fan of Specialized to be honest, although I almost bought an '04 Enduro instead of my Haro Xtreme. Some people don't like Haro's either. I really don't care who likes my stuff, it's mine and as long as I like it, then that's all that matters to me. I used to own a 4Runner like you (mine was a '90), but IMO they can't compare to my new Xterra 4x4. See how you have to compare oranges to oranges? My 4Runner was a great 4x4 "in its day", but lags behind in todays world....

Later


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

Well...
I had a 99-00? K2 EVO and beside that how ugly the bike was it took everything w/o a word . But anyway i agree about saving some cash and get a newest bike...


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Wow...*



Killer B said:


> *************************************************************************************************
> 
> Like I said, that's your opinion. Thousand's of K2 owners (like myself) will disagree. I have a 1997 ProFlex Beast ( pre-K2 ) and also a 1999 K2 Flyin' Monkey. Both have Magura hydraulic brakes from the factory (unheard of in their day except few a few elite bikes) and are still great bikes for their age. They costed more back then than your BigHit does today. Not everyone is a fan of Specialized to be honest, although I almost bought an '04 Enduro instead of my Haro Xtreme. Some people don't like Haro's either. I really don't care who likes my stuff, it's mine and as long as I like it, then that's all that matters to me. I used to own a 4Runner like you (mine was a '90), but IMO they can't compare to my new Xterra 4x4. See how you have to compare oranges to oranges? My 4Runner was a great 4x4 "in its day", but lags behind in todays world....
> 
> Later


 someone pissed in your cheerios. I actually have an Xterra too, small world I guess. And you point, *"I used to own a 4Runner like you (mine was a '90), but IMO they can't compare to my new Xterra 4x4. See how you have to compare oranges to oranges? My 4Runner was a great 4x4 "in its day", but lags behind in todays world....",* makes no sense. The original poster didn't ask if the bike was good for it's day, he asked if a 98 Beast would be a good purchase and my opinion still stands that in today's market with the technology we now have it's a waste of money. And comparing SUV or any vehicles to bikes is dumb. Cars cost bank so if he'd asked about a car my opinion may have been different, but bikes don't cost 50k so....not that big a deal to turn down a crappy bike for something better.

As far as costs go, well those are pretty relative to the times. K2 was a good bie, in it's day, sadly that day has long since pasted. As I stated before, I too have owned K2 bikes and by todays standards they are worthless and hold no value. Just like old Cannondale V bikes and the old Mac Strut FSR Specialized bikes. Face it bro you like old crap, which is not too say it's bad for you but when asking a general question of is this good or what it's worth, well sady K2's are not worth anything or good for much.

And as for the 1000's of K2 owners, well I will say this your a rabidly loyal bunch which I just don't understand. But hey you keep preaching your loyalty and enjoy your old bike, more power to you.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

*See....*



VIA said:


> Well...
> I had a 99-00? K2 EVO and beside that how ugly the bike was it took everything w/o a word . But anyway i agree about saving some cash and get a newest bike...


 even VIA gets it!!! It's not that hard to understand people.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

jjtackleberry said:


> I have the chance to purchase a 1998 Proflex Beast that is basically brand new.
> Do you think this would be a good purchase?
> 
> Thank you for your time


 Since the original post doesn't mention a price or his riding style any advice is up in the air. My $.02 by todays standards the Beast compares to an entry level FS bike - very entry level. A few odd ball shocked inches of rear travel if that, elastomer fork, 8 spd., V brakes etc. The last K2 that had some spice was the Disco Monkey. My 97' Beast made for a good comfort bike then I got serious about riding and it had to go.


----------



## Carbon/Ti/Proflex (Mar 17, 2011)

*Proflex Beast 97 / also Oz carbon grivin elite*

I do not think much of the 98 beast but it was after K2 bought Proflex ... I really got a good deal on both of mine at different times .... They can be as fantastic as they were and have plenty of uses especially for someone like me that is planning electric assist ... And Killer B is correct ... Those Magura Hydro pinch brakes are awesome ... Thats why the trails riders still use them ... and mine are great ... I am a lifetime motorcycle and bike rider ... I also have an Airborne Lucky Strike w/ 4 piston hydro discs and another ti bike DBR Diamondback :nono:


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Carbon/Ti/Proflex said:


> I do not think much of the 98 beast but it was after K2 bought Proflex ... I really got a good deal on both of mine at different times .... They can be as fantastic as they were and have plenty of uses especially for someone like me that is planning electric assist ... And Killer B is correct ... Those Magura Hydro pinch brakes are awesome ... Thats why the trails riders still use them ... and mine are great ... I am a lifetime motorcycle and bike rider ... I also have an Airborne Lucky Strike w/ 4 piston hydro discs and another ti bike DBR Diamondback :nono:


Holy thread resurrection!!! DUDE 2004, really!!!


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

omg lololol, i havnt ever seen any of those people post before now, maybe they died??


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

doesyourchainhanglow said:


> omg lololol, i havnt ever seen any of those people post before now, maybe they died??


Zedro was actually a forum moderator....those old times were sweet


----------



## LJYJ (Mar 31, 2011)

*Love My K2. proflex 5000*



RED5 said:


> $50.00 for the adapter?? Where do you live Alaska? I got mine for about $20.00 from REI.
> 
> But anyhow, like I said the bike is a POS. Even if it were free and came with the adapter, I wouldn't ride it. I made that mistake already. I've had 2 different K2/ProFlex bikes, both of which are crap by todays standards.


Or you can do like I did and make them for about $0.50....
I used to ride 20" BMX for most of my life but recently went FS MTB,
I payed $150.00 for my 1998 K2 proflex 5000, And I'm LOVING IT BUT..... It no longer has the electronic rear shock and 75% of the parts are aftermarket "shifters, goose neck, handle bars, Stem, hollow 3pc crank And super light weight skinny's. 
It Now weighs 22lbs And Rides Killer on anywhere I have gone so far>> DH, bike track, Pump track, BMX park, 20 mile canal rides...

To the OP... If you are on a budget then Go for it, But dont spend more the $200.00 on it. Otherwise Just go get a haro, and upgrade your fork N brakes. LOL. And wait for deals on other stuff (upgrades).


----------



## aintnothang (Mar 31, 2009)

Its a piece of mtb history. Shows progression.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

WTF??? Oh my God, I think I just sharted!! This thread is the F'ing best ever.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Carbon/Ti/Proflex said:


> I do not think much of the 98 beast but it was after K2 bought Proflex ... I really got a good deal on both of mine at different times .... They can be as fantastic as they were and have plenty of uses especially for someone like me that is planning electric assist ... And Killer B is correct ... Those Magura Hydro pinch brakes are awesome ... Thats why the trails riders still use them ... and mine are great ... I am a lifetime motorcycle and bike rider ... I also have an Airborne Lucky Strike w/ 4 piston hydro discs and another ti bike DBR Diamondback :nono:


Dude? Where did you even find this freaking ancient thread?? Much too funny!!!


----------



## Carbon/Ti/Proflex (Mar 17, 2011)

I found it while research for Titanium frames or bikes ... I was trying to get one of the best frames I could find without spending thousands upfront for a build. I know you guys may think i'm NUTS ... but I'm havin FUN : )


----------



## Stillraining (May 27, 2013)

*What a Hoot!*

I love this thread!...It had me ROTFL and is the reason I joined the forum.

So as promised in my "Newbie introduction" I revived it, as my second post since joining yesterday and my contribution to the rest of the community. Your welcome!..lol

And yes..... I guess I like to stir up stuff..lol Keeps life interesting where it should be.

By now I guess you can probably figure out, I probably ride a Pro flex beast...not because its some awesome machine ( not that Id know one anyway) but the price was right, it looks cool, is built well in the US of A and I'm a old fat dude that will never get technical or far off the beaten path anyway.

So for the next person out there like me that is Google-in "Pro Flex Beast" or like this thread started, "Is this a good purchase " and also one whom is also looking for a cheap entry into mountain biking and comes across this particular brand and model then this thread is for you mate!..lol ( again My proflex beast Google search brought me directly to this thread and this form..I had to join after reading it..

Any way if your not an extreme rider I challenge you to disregard all the negative here and go for the pro flex beast purchase if its under say 250.00.

I paid 100.00 for mine with a broken shock and its missing spring. It was broken right at the threads at the end of the shock shaft. I paid 28.00 for the proper M10 1.50 tap, die and proper drill size ..retreaded the shaft ,drilled out the original shock end adapter and re taped that.. Had it all done in less then 30 min time. I had already ordered and received a 12.00 aftermarket 500lb 5x2 spring off eBay and now I'm up and riding a WAY better bike then you could ever possibly buy at box stores for what I have into it which is 140.00. Shoot the Magura breaks are worth that much!

Sure I have a somewhat compromised bike now compared to how it was designed to function..as the shock does not have its damping properties now due to it breaking and loosing the fluid holding ability in its shaft and is just now basically a fancy spring holder .. so I suppose the ride will be a bit bouncier then it should. But from past posters the ride wasn't great in the first place compared to new technology so whats the diff. And I'm sure not spending 300.00 to upgrade to some other shock.

For a first bike for a young kid who has saved up his car wash or paper route money or for us old fat dudes who will never spend over 300.00 for a bike its a great bike for reintroduction into the sport of biking...

Honestly this is a huge bang for your bucks as people are unloading them cheaper then Wall Mart or Target Chinese imports. Which don't last but a year or two before they are needing more work and adjustments then they can be replaced for....I'll be able to hand this thing down to my kids, kids as its built with quality right here in good lo US of A... and built well buy most standards. Sure maybe not compared to todays stuff but some of us will never fork out house payment type funds for a bike.

I'm looking for another one in great shape with the hydrolic breaks under 200.00 for my wife to ride as she likes the ride and the look of the bike as well. So PM me if you have one available within say 50 mile of Seattle.

Let the trashing games begin..LOL...and again hello every body.. And if you see an old guy in jeans and sneekers on an old Beast in your travels give me a wave or at least a thumbs up for even being out there as you pass me by.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

LMAO damn it is an old thread! I have to laugh at this because I still use my 2000 K2 EVO 4.0 multiple times a week and I am not easy on it. I bought the frame off Ebay and built it up myself. Its seen it all from downhill to XC/trails, drops, jumps etc. Now primarily an XC/trail bike and still going strong! 120MM travel, Sram 1x9 w/ X9 shifter and derailleur etc..


----------



## z0mbi (Jul 27, 2013)

Stumbled across this thread and thought it was pretty awesome because I too ride a k2 proflex. Trashed my hardtail that I usually ride a few months ago and found this one in my parents garage, it has to be at least 13 years old... Took it out to the trails, beat the crap out of it and it's still awesome haha... I started salvaging parts off my other bike and am about to toss some disc brakes on it.


----------



## Stillraining (May 27, 2013)

Right on Man...Looks in better shape then mine does even...Good score and good on your parents!

Seems this Thread is destined to become a classic....

Post another pic after the mods


----------



## Foxhound221 (Apr 25, 2014)

XD Pretty great thread. I came acrossed it while I was trying to find out about the K2 Proflex 5000 I found on craigslist today lol

I'm still not sure whether I'll buy the bike or not, but for 100 bucks I just might 

Here's the bike I found, just to add another picture


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

That one is worth a 100.00 all day. I can tell you that style of K2 can take a real beating with some good parts put on it!


----------



## MadVermonter (Mar 5, 2013)

*agree mostly*



Killer B said:


> Hi,
> 
> I own a K2 Beast ('97 model) which had a list price of $1800. They were miles ahead of the competition in their day, period. The '98 Beast has V- brakes vs. the hydraulic Magura's mine has. This is definitely a step backwards.... ANY bike pre 2000 won't have the ISO disc brake forks nor swingarm to fit todays hydraulic brake systems.... That was my reason to buy a new 2004 bike this past year. I have rode the heck out of my '97 Beast and enjoyed it greatly. It's all about how much you intend to ride it & how much you intend to spend. I have over $2000 in my newest bike, but I do ride it everyother day, year-round.... It's a cheap hobby for me, considering how much time I spend riding it. Go for it if it's below $400, otherwise go for something 2004 during the year-end-clearance sales alot of places are offering right now...
> 
> Thanks for reading my honest reply to your post.


Don't care what the others say. My 1997 ProFlex Beast is still ridable. Front brake is now a Magura HS33 rather than Hs11. Replaced the Girvin Chubby with a Magura Odin air shock. The Chubby is still serviceable, only the rubber boots are long history. The shaft on the Noleen NR2 broke in 2015. Noleen wanted $250 to replace so I replaced with a used Fox R2 and a bracket that I made myself. Sure wish I could find an NR2 for a fair price.

Frame had arguably the coolest paint job in history and my frame is still in great condition. 
Unfortunately ProFlex bought by K2 and K2 killed the brand.

Okay, so a SantaCruz Bronson carbon 2018 might bea better bike. Anyone for an even trade?


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

This thread just can't be KILLED!!


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

rep_1969 said:


> This thread just can't be KILLED!!


No kidding...even if most of these bikes are already dead and buried. :lol:


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

This thread can live but it probably belongs in the vintage section at this point. 

If anyone finds one of these in mint condition these days, it's definitely a collector's item, although it's not as novel as the trail/XC models with the Noleen linkage forks.


----------



## Randy Marsh (Jan 6, 2018)

The linkage forks were pretty interesting.


----------



## RichardDixon (Jul 11, 2018)

*I love my Beast*

I have had a Proflex Beast since it was new. I have upgraded the rear shock to a CVI racing gas shock, put rock shox recon forks 
on the front and put hydraulic disks on it, using Elemental Disk Zeros with a swing arm adaptor.

It may be old, it isn't latest tech, but I can ride the arse off it down technical trails. I'll never change it....


----------



## vanagon (Sep 27, 2018)

no kidding about the buried part. my buddy just dug an evo 4.0 out of the trash. looks like he wants to do a slight retro upgrade and use it as a loaner/beater. she is no show pony thats for sure but with luck will make one laughable swamp donkey:thumbsup:


----------



## The_Duke31 (Oct 19, 2020)

25 years later, still running it. Proflex Animal


----------



## RichardDixon (Jul 11, 2018)

*Rear disc brake conversion*

Here is the adaptor I used to put disk brakes on my Beast.... it works a treat.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

frickin walk...walk away my friend


----------



## RichardDixon (Jul 11, 2018)

*It was in response to a request*

I did this years ago, and posted pictures in response to a request on here yesterday .

I still love the bike, and probably will keep it until I can no longer ride

Some of us don't just chase shiny new things.


----------

